# New Tractor Musueum



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Where else but.....Waterloo.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/new-tractor-museum-highlights-177-years-of-history-ben-potter/


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

Good for them half price for military. Not only is that good public relations it is the right thing to do.


----------

